# Solved: $ntuninstallwmp11$ Deleted! I CAN'T UNINSTALL WMP11!



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

I bought a Samsung YP-T10 (MTP) about 6 months ago, BUT IT WOULD NOT CONNECT TO MY PC!! After a bit of research I found out that WMP11 sometimes doesn't support MTP but WMP10 does, (I don't know why!!) I tried to uninstall wmp11 and it says Rollback completed but wmp11 is still in Add and remove... And when I try to install wmp10 I get the This version of windows media technology is not compatible with this version of windows error! $ntuninstallwmp11$ was not on my computer, so i guess this is the issue! If anyone with XP PRO SP2 has a copy of this folder, please would you kindly upload it somewhere because I'm not in the mood for paying 45 pounds for MS customer support!

Thanks in advance!
Zeshan


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look here

http://techie-buzz.com/technology-buzz/how-to-uninstall-windows-media-player-11.html


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Megabite, however whenever I click uninstall Windows Media Player 11, it always tries to rollback and says Rollback Complete! And then when I got to uninstall WMP11 runtime (The program behind this chaos) It says Program Dependencies are blocking rollback and then it has a box that says windows media player 11!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Try installing the program again if there is no mention of it in add/remove programs - XP or Programs - Vista.

Then go to http://www.revouninstaller.com and download Revo.

Choose Advanced when asked for removal type.

I have used this program countless times on my / customer's machines without problems.


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I'll try this fingers crossed!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK mate. Post your results.


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

OK 

I downloaded and installed Revo! And I used it to uninstall a program and it worked perfectly! However when I go near the bottom I can't find WMP11! There is only the Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin!

Please help!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just re-install from Windows Update


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

I have already re-installed it quite a few times to no avail!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Zeshan Amjad said:


> I have already re-installed it quite a few times to no avail!


Where did you install it from?

Go to Run and type wmplayer

What happens?


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

Windows media player opens up when I type wmplayer in run.
And I extracted the files and installed them separately to bypass the WGA check since my Windows is not genuine anymore! Please dont tell me that I should call Microsoft because I don't want to!

Any other help will be greatly appreciated!

p.s If you are running XP Pro SP2 then please could you upload the file c:/windows/$ntuninstallwmp11$ for me? 
its hidden so you might have to go to windows explorer-->tools-->folder options-->view-->hidden files and folder-->show


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

THANKS A LOT!!!

CJ YOU ARE THE BEST! I CRACKED IT!

1. Install Revo
2. Drag a shortcut of Windows Media Player 11 onto the desktop
3. Open Revo and click on hunter moder
4. A little target icon appears on the desktop click and drag to the WMP11 shortcut
5. When the Uninstall window pops-up choose advanced
6. Windows Media Rollback warning will pop-up just press ok and wait for it to say Rollback Completed and press finish
7. When the next is available on the Uninstall Window click it and wait for it to finish the search
8. When it shows all of the registry items click all the boxes next to the items in *BOLD* and click DELETE first and _then_ Next!
9. Now click the item at the top of the list of files.This will automatically select all the files beneath it!
10. It may say that you will need to delete some files when you reboot just press ok
11. There you have it WMP11 OR WMP11 RUNTIME are uninstalled and no longer In add or remove programs!

Thanks a lot CJ!!!! YOU OWN MAN!!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol.

No worries, that's what we're all here for. We all learnt everything we post from others.

Don't forget to Mark as Solved


----------

